# Hunter Introduced CWD



## e. fairbanks

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/print.php?story-id=42967
Jody Goodman of Bug-Bone-Taxidermy; "I would say we get anywhere from 50 to 100 cervid heads a year from CWD POSITIVE STATES"

March 2, 2009 MDNR Press Release; "The investigation of J & B Whitetails (Kent county CWD+ Deer Farm) also resulted in a review of records at Big Buck Taxidermy, located adjacent to the enclosure. Investigators determined two free-ranging deer w/intact heads were imported into Michigan illegally and delivered to Big Buck Taxidermy by customers. The deer were taken from known CWD positive areas in Wyoming and South Dakota". Dr. Steve Schmitt, MDNR Veterinarian, ventures the professional opinion that it is entirely possible that those illegally imported deer could be the source of infection for the CWD+ doe found on J & B Whitetails.


----------



## Direwolfe

How are you going to "tighten" the rules when the behavior is already prohibited? The importation was already "illegal". What are you going to do, make it "double-secret-illegal"?

The only way to up compliance, IMHO, is to increase enforcement and penalties. With cuts in DNR staffing and non-hunting judges who don't see game law violations as all that serious, aintgonnahappen.


----------



## Munsterlndr

Pinefarm said:


> Swampfoot,
> 
> Only a few hunters who can no longer bait have spread that myth. Call the deer disease experts at MDNR and they'll explain that plots don't offer a disease risk greater than native browse and regular contact.


You mean the same deer disease experts that continue to allow venison to be imported into Michigan by hunters from CWD positive states with no testing, despite studies showing that Prions exist in muscle and fat tissue? You mean those experts? :lol: 


The facts are:

TB bacteria and CWD have been shown to remain viable for extended periods in soil, water and on agricultural products routinely used in food plots.

Increased deer density has been linked to the increased spread of communicable diseases.

When feeding in food plots or agricultural fields, deer tend to cluster defensively and utilize only a small portion of the field. Studies on the spatial distribution of deer in food plots show irregular use patterns that are limited to small portions of the plots. 

Food plots can increase deer density and sustain higher populations then on unimproved properties. Some State wildlife agencies have decided to stop using supplemental feeding in the form of food plots, in areas where lower deer densities are desirable.

Some plants used in food plots, particularly root crops, are commonly consumed by multiple deer, increasing the potential for the sharing of saliva and increased contact with other bodily fluids.

Food plots often show concentrations of deer feces. Deer grazing on common plot crops such as clover, rye, winter wheat, buck forage oats & alfalfa have an increased potential for coming into contact with deer feces and contaminated soil when compared to deer engaging in natural browsing activity, which tends to be located higher up off the ground.

Studies have shown that both TB and CWD can remain viable in pastures, similar to plots planted with the crops mentioned above, for extended periods.

Those are the facts of the matter and I would be highly surprised if any of the "Experts" would dispute any of those facts. If you think any of those facts are untrue Bob, which ones and what's your evidence to refute them?

If they are true, it does not take a rocket scientist or a degreed biologist to put two and two together and recognize that food plots, which are a wholly voluntary practice, can increase the potential for the spread of disease in areas where communicable diseases are present. But for those who want to continue to deny reality, feel free, no one is going to ban your plots any time soon.

A picture is worth a thousand words. Ain't that the truth! :lol:


----------



## Swampfoot

Took the advice and got on the phone.....in the time it takes me to reply I was given one of the biggest blow offs I have ever heard.I am not trying to be argumentative about this,but what I posted above has nothing to do with myth.The fact is deer congregate in areas where food is easily accessible to them,be it a bait pile,food plot,bird feeder,or farm field.It is also a fact that deer leave urine and fecal matter just about everywhere they go,and as was said elsewhere,the soil can be contaminated for quite some time after the fecal matter and urine appear.
I wont bait simply because it has been made illegal,and because I dont want to contribute to thing being spread around.But,I also dont like the idea that I am being told that I'm spreading a myth because I cant bait.I'm not an expert,and dont claim to be,but a little common sense will tell ya that deer go where the food is,and if the deer are there,so is the potential for the spread of disease.If thats not true,then why did the DNR panic about this whole thing in the first place?


----------



## wally-eye

Swampfoot said:


> Took the advice and got on the phone.....in the time it takes me to reply I was given one of the biggest blow offs I have ever heard.I am not trying to be argumentative about this,but what I posted above has nothing to do with myth.The fact is deer congregate in areas where food is easily accessible to them,be it a bait pile,food plot,bird feeder,or farm field.It is also a fact that deer leave urine and fecal matter just about everywhere they go,and as was said elsewhere,the soil can be contaminated for quite some time after the fecal matter and urine appear.
> I wont bait simply because it has been made illegal,and because I dont want to contribute to thing being spread around.But,I also dont like the idea that I am being told that I'm spreading a myth because I cant bait.I'm not an expert,and dont claim to be,but a little common sense will tell ya that deer go where the food is,and if the deer are there,so is the potential for the spread of disease.If thats not true,then why did the DNR panic about this whole thing in the first place?




Not being funny with this but when did the DNR panic, when the CWD animal was found or when they came up with the CWD guidelines many years ago?????


----------



## swampbuck

They should have let Keith Charters eat that elk.


----------



## Munsterlndr

A few more images gleaned from the web that show the spatial distribution of deer feeding in plots and open areas. Deer cluster in small groups for defensive purposes. This natural behavior tends to concentrate them in small areas while feeding, similar to the size of groups feeding on bait. This dispels the theory voiced by some that the danger that results from increased contact is mitigated in food plots due to their large size. If deer distributed themselves equally across an open field, that may be true but as these pictures show and as anyone who has actually observed deer feeding in food plots knows, deer don't distribute themselves equally, they bunch up in small groups and tend to move from one end of a field to the other, with the trailing groups working over the same ground that the group in front of them covers. If soil or vegitation is contaminated with TB or CWD, there is certainly a reasonable chance that multiple deer will come in contact with it, especially with extended periods of viability that have been documented. Apparently the "experts" have not spent much time observing deer feeding other then at bait piles.


----------



## Justin

Pinefarm said:


> Swampfoot,
> 
> 
> 
> It's only bait that most often concentrates deer in unsafe contact with feces, saliva and urine of other deer. The risk of a feces caked carrot or beet being chewed on by multiple deer is great. The risk that a blade a rye or a single acorn being consumed by multiple deer is low.
> 
> .


More b.s I baited for many, many years and I've never had "feces caked carrots". Carrots just don't last that long. Unless of coarse you're dumping truckloads. A few deer will generally clean up two gallons of carrots in one night.


----------



## e. fairbanks

Bob Garner, when he was a commissioner, brought CWD+ ELK VENISON back from one of Wyomings "hunt areas" w/the highest infection rate. As host on MDNR's "Ask the DNR" he said that it was legal, and that in the future he would hunt in less highly CWD+ areas in Wyoming.
One might question the ethnicity of a NRC commissioner choosing a highly CWD infected "hunt area" in Wyoming, the most highly CWD infected state
This thread was meant to deal w/ HUNTER INTRODUCED CWD.
Dr Steve Schmitt, MDNR VETERINARIAN, "CASES OF CWD ARE MOST LIKELY TO ENTER MICHIGAN THROUGH HUMAN-ASSISTED MOVEMENT OF AN INFECTED LIVE DEER, OR HUMAN ASSISTED-MOVEMENT OF AN INFECTED CARCASS"
Due to the "gag order' the good doctor means Hunter Introduced CWD
Concentrating deer cannot spread disease unless disease is present or introduced.
Disease is one of Mother Natures methods of controlling populations
AND HERE WE ARE ATTEMPTING TO CONTROL AND/OR ERADICATE DISEASE


----------



## Tom Morang

According to this source it was a mule deer. What is your source?

http://www.aasrp.org/hot_topics/2004/June 2004/DNR to Audit State Deer Farms.htm

DNR to Audit State Deer Farms

Hunting season is a few months away, but state deer farmers are in the spotlight.

Gov. Jennifer Granholm issued an executive order in April to put private deer farms under the control of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources because of Chronic Wasting Disease fears.

The disease is the deer and elk version of "mad cow" disease.

The order reversed a unanimous state lawmaker's decision three years ago to put state deer farms under the management of the Department of Agriculture.

However as legislators poised to overturn the executive order last week, Granholm issued a letter of compromise.

"After completion of the audit and review of its findings, if CWD is determined not to be present in Michigan captive cervidae facilities, it is my intention to return regulatory functions to the Department of Agriculture," she wrote to state House Speaker Rick Johnson.

At deer farms in the Cadillac area and around the state, the issue is hot news.

"Between the economy and the uncertainty of regulations, we haven't been selling many deer," said Rick Bearss, who raises deer at a 40-acre farm north of Cadillac. "My feed bill needs to be paid."

Dan Marsh, Michigan Deer and Elk Farmers Association Executive Director, said Granholm's order seems to be "redundant" since farmers have had their fences and records examined by the state Department of Agriculture.

"We have actively been looking for CWD under a program developed by the Department of Agriculture," he said. "We also put together a plan that if CWD is found in the wild or behind fences a 'Marshall Plan' goes into effect immediately."

Marsh said farmers will cooperate with the DNR audit.

"So be it," he said. "We're in support of it."

Michigan National Resources Commission member Bob Garner, of Cadillac, said chronic wasting disease is a huge issue that cannot be under estimated.

"It's the single most serious threat to white-tail deer in the state," he said. Garner said in states where the disease has infected deer and elk, deer farms and ranches are suspected as places where the disease has been passed.

He calls the audit absolutely necessary.

"If we did nothing else, that's the most important thing we could do right now," he said. He points to 800,000 deer licenses purchased yearly and the economics around hunting to make his point.

"This is way above politics," he said.

Johnson's Press Secretary Keith Ledbetter said Republicans believe the farms are best regulated by the Department of Agriculture because the Office of the State Veterinarian is within the MDA. The Department of Agriculture has 19 field veterinarians versus two at the DNR.

Marsh said money for the audit is coming in part from hunting licenses and the state's program to monitor TB in the deer herd.

"It has been represented to the legislature that hunters have volunteered revenues from the sales of licenses for hunting to support the audit," Marsh said. "To date numerous letters have been received by Rep. Tom Casperson (stating) that the hunting community is adamantly opposed to the use of hunting fees."

Garner counters that hunters have a lot to lose if the money is not spent. He signed onto a letter from Michigan United Conservation Clubs urging legislators not to overturn Granholm's executive order.

"The executive order offers a common sense and fiscally responsible approach to stop the spread of CWD," the letter states. "This proactive expenditure of license and other dollars will prove to be a bargain compared to the millions it would cost to fight this disease."

Lt. Dave Purol, spokesman for the DNR Law Enforcement Division, said the audit will begin Tuesday with 25 DNR teams consisting of a wildlife officer and DNR wildlife biologist who will begin looking at all deer ranches and breeding facilities in the state.

Examination of fences and records involving the sale and transfer of any animals will be part of the inspection, he said.

"We're not looking for diseased animals, necessarily," he said. "We're looking for flaws in the system."

If an animal is suspected of being diseased, Purol said the Department of Agriculture would be brought in. He said deer ranches and facilities exist in almost every county of the state.

Garner, who said he shot a mule deer in Wyoming that turned out to have the disease, believes the state cannot be too cautious.

"This is way above politics," he said.


Source: Cadillac News
June 14, 2004


----------



## Munsterlndr

What is pathetic is that article was from 1004 and as of this winter, the audit that it mentions was still not completed and something like 40% of the captive cervid facilities were not in compliance. Over-sight of these facilities has been tossed around like a football due to politics and lobbying by industry to get it under Dep't of Ag, who has no funding for enforcement. The state of the captive cervid industry in Michigan is a travesty and is the most likely route for CWD getting into this state. They have had plenty of time to take a proactive approach and get their "stuff" together. Failure to do so should result in everything except for venison suppliers being closed down and those should be subjected to intensive regulation. Growing and selling deer to be hunted in high fence operations in Michigan needs to be eliminated.


----------



## e. fairbanks

http://www.cwd-info.org/indez.php/fuseaction/news.detail/ID/b730159fdfbed761c30f68d8


----------



## .480

munsterlndr, 
You must really be good with that photo shop program. lol

Pinefarm says that food plots DON'T congregate deer in close proximity.

Those pics must have originally been taken over bait and then the deer were transported to look like they were in a food plot.

Pinefarm and the rest of you qdm kool-aid sippin followers please explain munsterlndr's photos to the rest of us please.

Why on earth are all of these deer so close together in these repeated photos?

I think that it all boils down to the actual fact that when someone dares to put out "bait" on neighboring lands ajoining your holy food plots that deer may actually leave your land and possibly get shot by said "baiter".

So by banning baiting you can have "all the deer to yourself" I mean if you don't subscribe to qdm you are uneducated and not worthy to buy a hunting license anyways, right???????

I am also still waiting for some dnr personnal to explain why more strict enforcement was NOT taken in a cwd positive deer from out West being let ino Michigan.


----------



## Pinefarm

I never said any such thing. I've said the the deer disease experts said that the proximity exhibited in a food plots mimics other natural contact, such as other crops, acorns, apple orchards, etc. Feces consumption is possibly the biggest concern of "contact", not just deer standing in the same area.

20 deer in a 3 acre field do not have the same "total" type contact, feces, urine, saliva, as 20 deer standing on a bait pile. Forget 2 gallon pile, most guys broke that law. To most guys, the 2 gallon rule meant reducing the pile down to 3-4 bags of carrots or beets.

Even when I asked about a tiny 1 acre plot, the expert reply was "1 acre is HUGE". It's 10x10' that poses greater risk. If bait ever came back, maybe 1 gallon of corn only in a 50'x50' area would be OK as far as being safe enough?

.480, why don't you call MDNR and ask why, in the budget crunch of closing deer checks, why they don't man illegal roadblocks at the border. :lol:

I don't need to ban bait to "have them all to myself". In fact, I'm going to convert my tiny fields to bedding area. The plots just aren't worth the time and effort for the light usage. I have no problem locating deer by using other means, like woodsmanship and scouting travel routes. 

There s no "having them to ourselves", unless you have 1000's of acres. Over the last few years, all the bucks we've killed were never seen before and showed up from elsewhere.

If you find the deer roads, you'll find that deer travel them. You can then put a stand up by those deer roads and deer will walk past you for a shot.


----------



## Tom Morang

Munsterlndr said:


> What is pathetic is that article was from 1004 and as of this winter, the audit that it mentions was still not completed and something like 40% of the captive cervid facilities were not in compliance. Over-sight of these facilities has been tossed around like a football due to politics and lobbying by industry to get it under Dep't of Ag, who has no funding for enforcement. The state of the captive cervid industry in Michigan is a travesty and is the most likely route for CWD getting into this state. They have had plenty of time to take a proactive approach and get their "stuff" together. Failure to do so should result in everything except for venison suppliers being closed down and those should be subjected to intensive regulation. Growing and selling deer to be hunted in high fence operations in Michigan needs to be eliminated.



Hard to argue with that.

You are right the captive cervid industry is as crooked as a pretzel. I have it from good authority that some facilities have been tipped off just before audits and inspections.


----------



## Munsterlndr

Tom Morang said:


> Hard to argue with that.
> 
> You are right the captive cervid industry is as crooked as a pretzel. I have it from good authority that some facilities have been tipped off just before audits and inspections.


Tipped off? It's worse then that. The Gal from the DNR who reported to the NRC at the Feb. meeting said that the auditors call up the facility operators to schedule an appointment and often the operators tell them that they are not ready for an inspection and that they want to reschedule it. Then the DNR says okey dokey, call us when your ready.  The whole auditing thing is a joke. This has been going on for years apparently.


----------



## Ranger Ray

> deer disease experts said that the proximity exhibited in a food plots mimics other natural contact, such as other crops, acorns, apple orchards, etc.


The only difference between baiting and the above, is "natural". They all produce pretty much the same results, deer concentrations. How one claims a moral superiority over the other is beyond me. We all know agriculture is necessary, the others not.

I do not know how one looks at the whole picture and comes up with only a ban on bait piles when the biggest risk is game farms and transportation of game (dead or alive) across state lines. The absurdity is beyond belief.


----------



## e. fairbanks

None of our mighty hunters have brought up the fact that studies have failed to prove that urine and feces of CWD+ DEER FAILED TO INFECT SUSCEPTIBLE DEER.
Hunters, whether they are mighty or not will continue to bait unABATED.
CWD must be introduced, and it will spread whether deer are concentrated around bait piles or concentrated at 5 or 6 to the square mile in the western states.
We ignore the fact that we have herd animals, bison, caribou, birds flock, fish school, disease has not wiped them out.
Hopefully, our mighty hunters who choose to hunt deer/elk in states and provinces where CWD is present in the wild will be required to bring back only carcasses/parts of animals that test negative for CWD. Or, perhaps it would be best if we dont allow any importation of these hunter killed deer/elk.


----------



## Munsterlndr

Pinefarm said:


> I never said any such thing. I've said the the deer disease experts said that the proximity exhibited in a food plots mimics other natural contact, such as other crops, acorns, apple orchards, etc. Feces consumption is possibly the biggest concern of "contact", not just deer standing in the same area.
> 
> 20 deer in a 3 acre field do not have the same "total" type contact, feces, urine, saliva, as 20 deer standing on a bait pile. Forget 2 gallon pile, most guys broke that law. To most guys, the 2 gallon rule meant reducing the pile down to 3-4 bags of carrots or beets.
> 
> Even when I asked about a tiny 1 acre plot, the expert reply was "1 acre is HUGE". It's 10x10' that poses greater risk. If bait ever came back, maybe 1 gallon of corn only in a 50'x50' area would be OK as far as being safe enough?


Bob, it kind of sounds like your waffling here. You have repeatedly said that food plots don't pose a risk for the transmission of disease, that it's all a myth and now it sounds like your backing off on that and saying that it's just that they pose no greater a risk then naturally occurring food sources. 

I'd even take issue with that. Natural food sources do not concentrate deer in the same manner. Deer are browsers, they tend to stay in pretty thick cover when feeding on natural browse. The defensive mechanism that results in clustering of deer, that approximates the contact and proximity that occurs at bait piles, occurs when deer are feeding out in the open. Farm fields and food plots are not naturally occurring food sources, they are planted. The food is such a draw that it not only causes deer to leave cover but it also mixes in deer from differing family groups, in proximities that do not occur when deer are normally feeding on typical browse and where they stay in defined home ranges. 

Fecal ingestion may be a primary concern with CWD but with TB it's the sharing of nasal and aerosol secretions that are expelled when a TB positive deer coughs. These secretions land on crops and can remain viable for several weeks, so deer feeding in a field in close proximity, especially if they are from differing family groups, create an enhanced potential for the spread of the disease. Studies have shown that there is a higher prevalence of TB among deer in the same family groups, providing food plots that draw deer from a wide area and cause family groups to mix unnaturally, increases the potential of the spread of the disease outside of areas where other deer would normally not be exposed. 

Your conjecture that under the baiting limits that had been imposed, that most guys were still dumping 3 -4 bags of carrots, also seems like hyperbole to me. I do a lot of public land bird hunting during October and can't remember running across any illegal bait piles during the last several years under the 2 gallon limit. I also don't remember hearing from CO's that the limits were routinely being abused, in fact I remember seeing in a DNR report that according to the field staff, the limit was largely being complied with. Your obsession with feces smeared carrots also seems kind of silly. I baited for a long time and never came across these mythical piles of feces smeared bait. Bait gets consumed too quickly for that to occur in most cases. There is just as much deer poop in a food plot, waiting to be consumed when deer are grazing or eating dirt (which deer frequently do) as is seen on the ground where baiting occurs. 

The "experts" that you are placing so much faith in are basically shooting from the hip. There have not been any studies to look at the impact of food plots and the potential spread of disease, so all they are doing is offering conjecture. Food plots and farm fields concentrate deer in a manner that is different from deer feeding on naturally occurring food sources. That is simply a fact. Concentrations of deer and increased densities, resulting from whatever reason, contribute to an increased potential for the spread of disease where present. Aldo Leopold recognized this fact over 80 years ago. It's been proven science for a long time, not just with deer but with any animal population including humans. 

Pictures don't lie and the series of pics posted above show both the drawing capacity of crops planted in food plots and the manner in which deer feed in clusters when feeding in open areas. Pretty compelling evidence that contradicts the conjecture that food plots don't offer any sort of an increased potential for facilitating the spread of disease, where present.


----------



## Pinefarm

No. My point has always been that a field is a field is a field and that nothing draws deer like bait. The cut hay field poses the same risk as the rye field. The massive "mother" oak in any stand that dumps the most acorns brings the same contact as a clover field.

Nothing poses no risk. If a CWD positive deer licked a rock and another deer followed, there's a risk of transmission.

From talking to the disease experts, it's the concentration of feces, urine and saliva in a small 10'x10' area, often replenished all Fall, that poses the much greater risk. Even if you throw down a single bag of carrots, if on an existing bait site, you're dumping it on an existing bed of feces, urine and saliva, in an extremely small area. And if you use that same stand for years, it goes on and on.

So if an infected deer ate for 5 minutes and dropped an ounce of waste, the odds of another deer eating from that same tiny area, with continued bait is far, far higher than the odds of another deer finding an ounce of waste dispersed over an acre or more. Even if that field is planted and disked for years.

I can't believe that some can't get that. If you put one drop of poison in a soup bowl, it's more risky by odds than one drop of poison in a bath tub or a swimming pool.


----------



## Munsterlndr

Pinefarm said:


> I can't believe that some can't get that. If you put one drop of poison in a soup bowl, it's more risky by odds than one drop of poison in a bath tub or a swimming pool.


Your swimming pool analogy is a flawed one. Look at this picture and then tell us how multiple deer eating the same sugar beet and swapping saliva is at all analogous to one drop of poison diluted in an entire swimming pool. A beet is a beet, whether it's in a bait pile or in a food plot. Deer feeding in food plots do not disperse like a drop in a swimming pool, they cluster into small groups, similar to when feeding on bait. This fact seems to escape you and your "expert" friend. 

Just answer these two simple questions honestly;

Can food plots contribute to an increase in deer density?

Do food plots cause deer to concentrate in certain areas?

The answer in both cases is an unqualified yes.


----------



## Pinefarm

That is one beet or turnip. There will not be 100 replacing it at that exact spot throughout the season.

Don't forget, we other deer in a cage with a CWD deer and they didn't get it. It's not as if tranfer is assured by some contact.

The reason for the bait ban is that bait is completely un-needed, yet it poses a higher risk. There's no reason for the one practice that many experts believ inflates risk more than anything else. Where as a one acre rye field on one side of the road planted for deer offers no inflated risk compared to the 40 acre cut hay field across the road.

In fact, if lowering herd numbers thru antlerless kill is a goal, one could argue bait lowers that harvest.

For fun, we should name that now famous beet. LOL Who planted that thing anyhow?


----------



## Munsterlndr

You know a lot of food plotters that plant just one beet, Bob? That one beet is surrounded by hundreds of other beets, all drawing deer into the same location and all being shared by multiple deer who may take a few bites and then wander along to the next beet and take a few bites from another one. Unlike a bait pile that may only be used for a week or two or may be moved to other locations on a given property, most food plots are planted in the same location year after year after year. A plot full of brassicas may be drawing deer to that location for 5 - 6 months continuously. 

Take a look at this picture, do you think that if there were not a bunch of brassicas under the snow to dig up and consume that deer would concentrate in this field in the same manner? Honestly?










Food plots are also completely unneeded and also pose a higher risk for increasing the potential for the spread of disease then if nothing was planted in the same location. The risks are identical from that standpoint.


----------



## .480

Pinefarm,

You are sooooo drunk on the qdm kool-aid that you can't even see the forest through the trees.

Get over yourself.
FOOD PLOTS ARE NOT NECESSARY EITHER!!!!!!!!
FOOD PLOTS CONGREGATE DEER, UNNATURALLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions

Pinefarm said:


> That is one beet or turnip. There will not be 100 replacing it at that exact spot throughout the season.
> .........


??? In many sugarbeet plots there will be. The big thing this year is to plant a tiny sugarbeet plot, then during the hunting season the plan is to replace them as they get eaten from a bag of beets that they buy at the corner gas station. Ed Spin has a lot of followers in the Woods-n-Water magazine and they learned it's not so hard to grow beets now with the Round Up ready seed, a garden rototiller and a small sprayer. 
I expect this type of bait plotting to get bigger in the years to come if works out for the "pioneers" this season.

L & O


----------



## Pinefarm

As mentioned, take your pics and make a presentation to the NRC. I've explained the clear differences maybe 100 times, as explained to me by the wildlife disease experts. Pretty much every other state DNR also agree's, if not all. 
Take your special insight that no biologists know and try to educate them. You're wasting your time preaching to your choir here. Maybe the NRC will be convinced by your extensive research and credentials.
Here's the info...
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-39002_11862---,00.html


----------



## e. fairbanks

Before our Mighty Hunters and the NRC (the NRC has been granted as the sole authority on the "taking of game" in Michigan) decide whether we will hasten the spread of CWD in our wild deer with bait and/or food plots CWD must first be introduced in our wild deer.
Steve Schmitt, DNR Veterinarian; "Cases of CWD are most likely to enter Michigan through human-assisted movement of an infected live deer or, human assisted-movement of an infected carcass"
The MDA made it illegal to import live deer back in 2002. (this is the method federal and state officials use to prevent the introduction of animal disease)
Hunters are importing (human-assisted movement) CWD infected carcasses and/or parts thereof in violation of existing NRC regulations
In spite of the "baiting ban" est. in the TBIZ years ago, hunters continue to bait unabated
Can we assume that the NRC will require that hunter killed deer&elk from states and provinces where CWD is present in the wild must pass a negative CWD test before importation into Michigan ?


----------



## e. fairbanks

The Lacey Act; Violation of; Transporting interstate Hazardous plants or animals or parts thereof in violation of federal, state or tribal law for sale or personal use. 
Hazardous; capable of introducing disease.
Michigan Regulations allow interstate transport of hazardous carcass parts of free-ranging deer (DUE TO A BACKLOG IN TESTING HUNTERS BRING IN PARTS OF CWD+ DEER AND ELK) and interstate transport of captive deer/elk carcasses THAT ARE NOT REQUIRED TO BE TESTED FOR CWD
IS MICHIGAN "AIDING AND ABBETTING VIOLATION OF THE LACEY ACT ?
WHY CANT WE REQUIRE THAT ONLY CWD NEGATIVE CARCASSES OR PARTS OF HUNTER HARVESTED FREE-RANGING DEER/ELK FROM STATES AND PROVINCES WHERE CWD IS PRESENT BE IMPORTED INTO MICHIGAN ?
IS IT MORE IMPORTANT TO INCONVENIENCE OUR MIGHTY HUNTERS THAN TO PREVENT THE INTRODUCTION OF DISEASE ?


----------



## e. fairbanks

It is illegal for the deer farms to import live deer and elk here in Michigan
Us mighty Hunters can shoot captive deer/elk in states and provinces where CWD is found in both the free-ranging deer/elk and the captive deer/elk and legally bring the entire carcass back to Michigan without testing it for CWD.
"Hunters importing harvested free-ranging deer or elk" can only bring in "body parts" cleaned of excess tissue and blood.
Page 5, Minutes; NRC Feb. 5, 2009; Shannan Hanna, Wildlife Div. on CWD "a loophole in the law where it is not illegal to bring captive body parts into Michigan"


----------



## terry

e. fairbanks said:


> It is illegal for the deer farms to import live deer and elk here in Michigan
> Us mighty Hunters can shoot captive deer/elk in states and provinces where CWD is found in both the free-ranging deer/elk and the captive deer/elk and legally bring the entire carcass back to Michigan without testing it for CWD.
> "Hunters importing harvested free-ranging deer or elk" can only bring in "body parts" cleaned of excess tissue and blood.
> Page 5, Minutes; NRC Feb. 5, 2009; Shannan Hanna, Wildlife Div. on CWD "a loophole in the law where it is not illegal to bring captive body parts into Michigan"




Greetings, 


IT SHOULD BE, in my opinion, that NO animal, NO part of an animal, can be imported back into a state, from another state that has CWD. and in reference to 'cleaned of excess tissue and blood.'


WHAT ABOUT FAT ??? 


Monday, July 06, 2009

Prion infectivity in fat of deer with Chronic Wasting Disease

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/07/prion-infectivity-in-fat-of-deer-with.html



tss


----------



## e. fairbanks

Here in the great state of Michigan captive deer and elk and buffalo are classed as livestock. The USDA and the MDA govern legislation concerning livestock. The DNR NRC are concerned w/wild life. Interstate transportation of hazardous material can be a federal crime. The hunter introduction of CWD+ CARCASSES OR PARTS regardless of origin is being disregarded by one and all. Conflict of who is responsible has resulted in a "gag order". If we pretend it isnt happening maybe it will go away.


----------



## RDS-1025

e. fairbanks said:


> PLEASE REFRAIN FROM CHANGING THE SUBJECT--


You got in on post # 5. Pretty fast.:lol::lol::lol:


----------

